# Has anyone heard of The Dirty Kid Couch Surfing Coalition?



## Acorn

It started on Facebook, now they have a website similar to STP. DKCSC.org ...they just put up the website, not too sure what to think of it yet.. Opinions?


----------



## Matt Derrick

hmmm. interesting. are they aware of StP? i mean, we already have a section for that, and in my opinion it would be easier to just jump onboard with us 







join us... we'll swallow your soul!!!

on a serious note though, i'm already running a website that does this, so why reinvent the wheel, much less pay for hosting, time for coding, etc...

but i'm just biased since StP is my baby


----------



## Kim Chee

I haven't heard of it, but I am all for people who do something in an organized fashion and keep their own rules.


----------



## Tude

I see BI3 is a member of it - wonder what he thinks of it.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Heard of it. even joined the facebook group. I've seen a few StP users on it. Its definitely reinventing the wheel but they seem to mean well. I havent checked the website out yet but i'll make a point to do that. So longas the're not a bunch of a-holes i dont see the problem. I'ma sit back and watch events unfold i suppose.


----------



## autumn

The layout is not very polished, to be polite. I do like a couple of the differences, like the rainbow-specific subforum. I just have a feeling that it's going to attract the more violent and stupid subset of travelers. It's for self-identified "dirty kids" and in my experience they are largely shitty people; alcoholics/junkies who will stab you or throw you off a train for the $0.25 you have in your pocket.


----------



## Kim Chee

zim said:


> It's for self-identified "dirty kids" and in my experience they are largely shitty people; alcoholics/junkies who will stab you or throw you off a train for the $0.25 you have in your pocket.



I bet there's a bunch of dirty kids out there who are willing to help you redefine what you think a dirty kid is all about. Every group has its undesirables and it sounds like you've met the worst.

At least somebody is trying to organize something for travelers.


----------



## Matt Derrick

I tried contacting the staff of the website, but I kept getting errors when paying in the forums and the contact form. Also the members section was 404 entirely. 

If I had to hazard a guess I'd say they are using the phpfox 'social networking' software or something similar which has a lot of bugs and isn't known for being very reliable.


----------



## eske silver

Ugh, that site was a mess. 
I'd thrash my laptop if STP was like that. Yea, most of the site is 404. Very lame. 
When you go to the 'profiles page', it looks like there's only two members, which is weird. I didn't sign up though, maybe they're guest protected?
And spam? Is that spam? I think I see spam. Spam and random asian dolls.
Very weird.


----------



## Mankini

eske silver said:


> Ugh, that site was a mess.
> I'd thrash my laptop if STP was like that. Yea, most of the site is 404. Very lame.
> When you go to the 'profiles page', it looks like there's only two members, which is weird. I didn't sign up though, maybe they're guest protected?
> And spam? Is that spam? I think I see spam. Spam and random asian dolls.
> Very weird.


Asian DOLLZ!!!! rotflmbo


----------



## CatRiversong

Dirty Kids Couchsurfing Coalition was started from a group on facebook for traveling folks of all kinds. The main person who helped pull it together is Madre (Rebecca Powell). She's a friend and has a big heart for people; doing her best to keep travelers warm and safe out of the elements and out of risk when and however possible. 

There are all kinds of traveling people involved, but 'dirty kids' was coined from the travelers who showed up at rainbow family gatherings early and who were the ones doing most of the dirty work like digging trench latrines, building bridges, cutting trails, running PVC and setting up kitchens. At gatherings, everyone is considered "kids" or free spirits... so I just want to note that being called a 'dirty kid' is a compliment... as apposed to a bliss ninny... but that's another story.

Among the dirty kids, traveling (family ~ as we'd call anyone with a belly button or without one... ) ... traveling fam can be train hoppers, bus crew, riders, hitchhikers, or any manner of walking or riding, or both, but it's our nomads. Most are pretty self-sufficient, but as you are aware sometimes a little help can save a life, or reunite loved ones, etc. The website didn't really get off the ground for the coalition, but for a few thousand still in facebook groups in that network, some are likely here too. Some dirty kids hate the hippies, I hear of all kinds of separation among different travelers... oogles for example... not all dirty kids are on the 'rainbow trail'... 

We call the drunks, shwilly and the assholes crusty... props to travelers, nomads, hobos and dirty kids. I'm a housey with gypsy feet. I try to stay landed but every so often (fairly often), I'm ramblin too... hopefully most of the time in my own car or RV... which is not with me now.... but I'm pretty keen on finding a bus to convert. Doing some work in the meantime will help me make that happen. As for the couchsurfing coalition, there's a lot of couches offered too, I've housed up plenty of travelers in the past through the network, but I don't currently have a permy place, so well... that's it! Later.


----------



## todd

Not much of a website


----------



## deleted user

When I still had fb I used to follow it. Can second that shit element, super relentless racist/homophobic post, dirtier than thou stupidness, fights, endless fighting.

The best thing I ever saw was a picture post saying "you walk into a squat and see this, what do you do?" Maybe some of you seen it, but it was a decomposing corpes in a arm chair surround by trash. Not sure if it was real, but it was gonna from the page quick and it really looked legit. Best part was the first comment 
"Ask him where he gets his heroin, shit looks killing" I laughed a little harder than I should have at that one.

Also I used the page a got a sweet spot to stay in Tucson with a older hippie lady and she also helped out another member of stp and her boyfriend so I think it's more good than bad, but still pretty shitty.


----------



## Kuchi Kopi

"It's not that I don't wanna chill with anyone, I just don't like everyone."
Back when i had a FB I belonged to a few of these groups, theres dozens each with their own polotics.
The one time I offered a couch, I was so overwhelmed I deleted my FB.
I like STP because it's a bit safer IMO and more discreet. There's a community here that builds a niche.
Just my thoughts personally.


----------

